# echinacea



## bricklayer (Oct 20, 2008)

What is everyone's experience with echinacea for raising immune system levels? Does anyone grow it also?


----------



## Therese (Oct 21, 2008)

*Growing echinacea*

I have tried growing it here in Mississippi and can't seem to keep the squirrels from eating it. Hope they are healthy! Echinacea is something that you want to take when you feel like you are coming down with something and not just an everyday thing. I have found that it does help to some degree when i am coming down with a cold, but not enough that I would try growing it again or buy it from a store. Homemade chicken soup works just as well with me.


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't know as if the cone flower is helping or all the other things that I do.
Yes, I grow it.


----------

